
Getaround, The AirBnb For Cars, Launches - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/getaround-the-airbnb-for-cars-finally-launches/
======
fr0sty
I cannot imagine that they are going to be able to carry insurance that will
actually cover "anything [that] were to happen to the car".

Sounds like a great concept but, as always, the devil is in the details.

